# Paph. Johanna Burkhardt ‘Anitchka’ AM



## rdlsreno (May 11, 2022)

Won 86 points.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 11, 2022)

Really beautiful!


----------



## orchid527 (May 11, 2022)

Steller plant. Deserves every point. Mike


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2022)

Congrats, that is fantastic. At least now I know who beat me to it while I was at work


----------



## monocotman (May 11, 2022)

Stunning!


----------



## GuRu (May 11, 2022)

Wow, this is very impressive and deserves the award. Congrats.


----------



## paphfreak (May 11, 2022)

Nice plant Ramon! I saw one just like it in Sacramento recently ...


----------



## Karp60 (May 11, 2022)

rdlsreno said:


> Won 86 points.View attachment 34274


That is a very good score! Well done.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 11, 2022)

5 is great. What are the measurements?? 
Only AM (in USA) is surprising.


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> 5 is great. What are the measurements??
> Only AM (in USA) is surprising.


 That plant is a sibling to mine that got an 87 point AM with three flowers, I can't imagine it not getting an FCC at my judging center.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 11, 2022)

Spectacular, Ramon! Congrats


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 12, 2022)

Nicely flowered Ramon!

Wonder where they took off the 4 points?


----------



## rdlsreno (May 12, 2022)

paphfreak said:


> Nice plant Ramon! I saw one just like it in Sacramento recently ...


Same plant.


----------



## JimNJ (May 12, 2022)

Bravo! Congratulations Ramon. 
Jimmy


----------



## Ozpaph (May 14, 2022)

Tony said:


> That plant is a sibling to mine that got an 87 point AM with three flowers, I can't imagine it not getting an FCC at my judging center.


Whats the origin/breeding? Thanks


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> Whats the origin/breeding? Thanks



Unnamed roths x anitum 'Sunlight'. I got mine NBS from a collector leaving the hobby in 2019, this one was sold by James Fang at Hilo Orchid Farm.


----------



## emydura (May 14, 2022)

Absolutely magnificent. It is hard to believe that didn't get an FCC, especially as the measurements seem good as well.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 15, 2022)

emydura said:


> Absolutely magnificent. It is hard to believe that didn't get an FCC, especially as the measurements seem good as well.


hear, hear!


----------



## fibre (May 26, 2022)

WOW! Congrats, Ramon! Well done!


----------



## Karp60 (May 26, 2022)

rdlsreno said:


> Won 86 points.View attachment 34274
> View attachment 34285


Amazing score! Well done!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 3, 2022)

emydura said:


> Absolutely magnificent. It is hard to believe that didn't get an FCC, especially as the measurements seem good as well.


Don't forget that in the US, most of the WBW ( let's be honest, that's what it is) awards are lumped in with Johanna Burkhardt. That means if it's judged as JB, it's up against the Hilo FCCs, some of which have 6 flowers, 7cm dorsals and NS close to 24cm horizontal AND vertical. So, yes, it's awesome, but it's up against THIS:


----------



## emydura (Jun 4, 2022)

True although the Hilo clone looks to be a WBW as well. Hilo is definitely the better clone, especially the petal stance. I guess to be awarded an FCC, the flowers really need to be as good as the most recent FCC clones, if not better.

WBW seems to produce such consistently good flowers, nearly all of them seem to be awardable. So you are right. You need to be very selective when judging this cross.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 4, 2022)

emydura said:


> True although the Hilo clone looks to be a WBW as well. Hilo is definitely the better clone, especially the petal stance. I guess to be awarded an FCC, the flowers really need to be as good as the most recent FCC clones, if not better.
> 
> WBW seems to produce such consistently good flowers, nearly all of them seem to be awardable. So you are right. You need to be very selective when judging this cross.


Ah, sorry if I wasn't clear. 
I meant that to be judged against the best WBW, it needs to be judged as a JB because most of the best WBW are incorrectly (if you believe as I do that anitum is distinct enough to be a species) entered as JB in the record. In other words, despite being all the same cross, roth x anitum has two different standards in the US, depending upon which name you use to enter it lol. I'm sure savvy judges know to compare it against plants from both "grexes", but it's obvious by some of the WBW awards being given out that not all of them do.


----------

